# Are we flaunting our good fortune? (CC's)



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

By constantly posting picture of our stashes, are we rubbing it in the face of authority? Should we take it down a notch?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> By constantly posting picture of our stashes, are we rubbing it in the face of authority? Should we take it down a notch?


From my end, Nope! I live in a country that allows Cuban imports so I have nothing to fear. On a more liable thought to your question, I still dont think it matters as in todays society do you not think that the enforcement agencies have slightly bigger things to worry about than cigars? This is really a non event as the US is the biggest market for Cuban cigars whether the pen pushers like it or not and will continue to be so.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> From my end, Nope! I live in a country that allows Cuban imports so I have nothing to fear. On a more liable thought to your question, I still dont think it matters as in todays society do you not think that the enforcement agencies have slightly bigger things to worry about than cigars? This is really a non event as the US is the biggest market for Cuban cigars whether the pen pushers like it or not and will continue to be so.


I'd like to think that they have much larger issues to deal with.

You know, I've heard before that the US is the largest market, but where does that information come from?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> I'd like to think that they have much larger issues to deal with.
> 
> You know, I've heard before that the US is the largest market, but where does that information come from?


From the marketing director of Habanos. Has also been confirmed by european suppliers. If you make me I can hunt down the links if need be but be assured it is a fact.:nod:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> From the marketing director of Habanos. Has also been confirmed by european suppliers. If you make me I can hunt down the links if need be but be assured it is a fact.:nod:


I'll find it, I'm sure you have better things to do! :cowboyic9: <--we need an outback hat


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> I'll find it, I'm sure you have better things to do! :cowboyic9: <--we need an outback hat


At short notice couldnt find one but found a T shirt with an Aussie smiley! LMAO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> By constantly posting picture of our stashes, are we rubbing it in the face of authority? Should we take it down a notch?


:focus:

I never post pictures only when i am doing a review. That being said posting pictures is probably not the smartest thing to do. But then again if they really wanted all of us . With the resources they have they would get you in a moment. It says right when you join the forum that they don't condone such behavior.hoto:


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

If this is a problem then why is the magazine 'High Times' so popular? If that isn't rubbing someones nose in it I don't know what is.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

As long as you aren't posting pics of the mailing containers or describing the mailing methods, etc. then I don't think the government is too concerned with a few boxes of cigars at this time.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Hope not darn it..........at least for a couple more weeks till all of mine hit home!*


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If you get into the business of "resale" they will hunt you down like a scaulded dog. As it's been said before, a box here or a box there, while still illegal isn't something a broke government wants to put a lot of money into prosecuting.

Plus, if you are buying CCs you are probably at an income level where you have to pay some taxes. Consider the fact an ever-growing sector of our nation doesn't pay any tax at all and you start to believe they have to keep the ones that do out of jail...lol!!

For the record...I have only heard rumor of these things you guys call CCs.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> For the record...I have only heard rumor of these things you guys call CCs.


Credit Cards? :noidea:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Corn Chips. Gee, mr thicky!:tease:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Carbon copy...duh!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*No-No-No cc=Corn Cob---geesh guys!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman;
For the record...I have only heard rumor of these things you guys call CCs.[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah me too never seen a real one in my life. I did a good job of stealing internet pictures putting my name on others reviews Etc Etc Etc. I just wanted to look cool i hope your all not to disappointed with me.:behindsofa:eep::gossip:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Credit Cards? :noidea:


Yes, exactly...:dude::beerchug:what else could CC stand for but Visa, Montecristo, American Express, and Discovery...


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

CC

captain crunch
credit crisis
cool cat
communist cigars

this game is fun


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Photos of cigars don't prove that said cigars have ever had anything to do with you other than be in your presence long enough for a photo. A picture of your stash doesn't help authorities at all, since possession is not illegal, and pictures don't even prove that much. A picture of yourself smoking it is different, as that proves you either bought the contraband or accepted it as a gift, both of which are equally illegal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Photos of cigars don't prove that said cigars have ever had anything to do with you other than be in your presence long enough for a photo. A picture of your stash doesn't help authorities at all, since possession is not illegal, and pictures don't even prove that much. A picture of yourself smoking it is different, as that proves you either bought the contraband or accepted it as a gift, both of which are equally illegal.


I dunno about the gift part. The crime to my understanding is spending United States currency to obtain them. That falls under the trading with the enemy act. So if your traveling and purchase said cigars. Even with a different form of currency you still exchanged American dollars for it. Also buying through another country online violates the same law for obvious reasons. But a gift is a gift and i see nothing that constitutes that as a crime. For example as well that's why customs can only confiscate said package's. You can't stop people from sending you anything there are no penalties just confiscation. As you are not allowed to have Cuban goods in the states. The enforcement part comes from credit card records. And compromised client lists which detail purchase. If i where in Europe smoking a Cuban Cigar that someone handed me. Would i really be breaking the law, as an attorney has said to me technically no!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Actually, If I am not mistaken. The law states that if you are an American citizen then you can not be in possesion of anything from cuba. EVEN if you are not in the United States.

Arnold got in trouble for smoking a cuban in Canada but they could not prove it......he smoked it (ie there was nothing left).

As for the pictures on the board.
Does that fall under the 1st amendment?
I can post up pictures of almost anything. It is not illegal.
I could have gotten those pics from some cigar guy in let's say.......Australia.
Really I don't think it matters much where. It's just a picture.

I believe that is how it goes.
Just my take on things

B


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Actually, If I am not mistaken. The law states that if you are an American citizen then you can not be in possesion of anything from cuba. EVEN if you are not in the United States.
> 
> Arnold got in trouble for smoking a cuban in Canada but they could not prove it......he smoked it (ie there was nothing left).
> 
> ...


This is exactly my understanding of the law, and my feelings about posting pictures.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Being in possession of Cuban products is illegal. Not that long ago our diplomats could smoke cigars that were gifted to them by foreign diplomats. That is no longer the case. They are not allowed to accept these gifts any longer. Being in possession of Cuban goods that are not pre-embargo is a violation of U.S. law regardless of whether they are a gift, in another country, etc.

This is my understanding of the law as explained to me by a friend of mine who is both an International lawyer and a Constitutional lawyer.

Also, I agree with Brian's take on the posting of pictures.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

However, I'm pretty sure that if you travel to Cuba LEGALLY then you may purchase whatever you want. So, if I obtained a visa to go to Cuba next week and while there I purchased 1000 cigars, I would be in legal possession of said cigars. I may have to pay a duty on them, but they would be legal for me to own.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jadeg001 said:


> However, I'm pretty sure that if you travel to Cuba LEGALLY then you may purchase whatever you want. So, if I obtained a visa to go to Cuba next week and while there I purchased 1000 cigars, I would be in legal possession of said cigars. I may have to pay a duty on them, but they would be legal for me to own.


Jim, I am pretty sure that law changed a couple of years ago and it is no longer legal. At least I remember reading that somewhere (here in an older thread i believe). :dunno:

EDIT: I also believe that the limit was capped at 100 cigars.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Jim, I am pretty sure that law changed a couple of years ago and it is no longer legal. At least I remember reading that somewhere (here in an older thread i believe). :dunno:
> 
> EDIT: I also believe that the limit was capped at 100 cigars.


Dream-crusher...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jadeg001 said:


> Dream-crusher...


:r

I could be wrong. It has happened once or twice in my life. :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Actually, If I am not mistaken. The law states that if you are an American citizen then you can not be in possesion of anything from cuba. EVEN if you are not in the United States.
> 
> Arnold got in trouble for smoking a cuban in Canada but they could not prove it......he smoked it (ie there was nothing left).
> 
> ...


Great post my brother!:bump:


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

The US HAS to be the largest market for Cuban cigars; look at all the online sources that:
-use US currency for their pricing
-allow members to accumulate "VIP dollars" in US currency
-use pics of US currency
-name their internet ads "US campaignXX>>>"
-Ship to the US but not Canada, where Cuban smokes are legal (they have their reasons, but STILL...)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

audio1der said:


> The US HAS to be the largest market for Cuban cigars; look at all the online sources that:
> -use US currency for their pricing
> -allow members to accumulate "VIP dollars" in US currency
> -use pics of US currency
> ...


That's because there are to many confiscations in Canada. The boxes get left at customs because the buyers don't want to pay the taxes. The vendors are not going to re-ship the same order over and over. I have friends who live in Canada and as long as they know you. And you pay the tax if you get caught. In other words the package does not bounce back and forth. They will ship to you.:washing:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I just saw a deal for Cohiba IV for a price that made me drop to my knees...why does Fidel tempt me so?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hes trying to stimulate his economy IV V VI's are at the top of my list.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hes trying to stimulate his economy IV V VI's are at the top of my list.


Between you and a few others the conversion to CC's is almost complete and at pricing like I just saw...I actually have a little tear rolling down my cheek.:mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Between you and a few others the conversion to CC's is almost complete and at pricing like I just saw...I actually have a little tear rolling down my cheek.:mrgreen:


That's what converted me. :twitch:The flavors in C.C's can be found no where else. Neither can the prices IMHO. I know you will come over to the dark side sooner or later. The force is to strong. :laugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's what converted me. :twitch:The flavors in C.C's can be found no where else. Neither can the prices IMHO. I know you will come over to the dark side sooner or later. The *force *is to strong. :laugh:


Or in my case, the "Farce".


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

wow prices came down a bunch from just a month or two ago. wish i had the disposable income!!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I dunno about the gift part. The crime to my understanding is spending United States currency to obtain them. That falls under the trading with the enemy act. So if your traveling and purchase said cigars. Even with a different form of currency you still exchanged American dollars for it. Also buying through another country online violates the same law for obvious reasons. But a gift is a gift and i see nothing that constitutes that as a crime. For example as well that's why customs can only confiscate said package's. You can't stop people from sending you anything there are no penalties just confiscation. As you are not allowed to have Cuban goods in the states. The enforcement part comes from credit card records. And compromised client lists which detail purchase. If i where in Europe smoking a Cuban Cigar that someone handed me. Would i really be breaking the law, as an attorney has said to me technically no!


_"§ 515.204 Importation of and dealings in certain merchandise.
(a) Except as specifically authorized by the Secretary of the Treasury (or any person, agency, or instrumentality designated by him) by means of regulations, rulings, instructions, licenses, or otherwise, no person subject to the jurisdiction of the United States may purchase, transport, import, or otherwise deal in or engage in any transaction with respect to any merchandise outside the United States if such merchandise:
(1) Is of Cuban origin; or
(2) Is or has been located in or transported from or through Cuba; or
(3) Is made or derived in whole or in part of any article which is the growth, produce or manufacture of Cuba.
(b) [Reserved]"_

It seems to make a point to cover *any* transaction, which probably includes "gift." By being a United States national in Europe, receiving the Cuban good was "a transaction," and you would still be breaking the law.


GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Actually, If I am not mistaken. The law states that if you are an American citizen then you can not be in possesion of anything from cuba. EVEN if you are not in the United States.
> 
> Arnold got in trouble for smoking a cuban in Canada but they could not prove it......he smoked it (ie there was nothing left).
> 
> ...


I quoted the law above, and possession is not a crime. True, it covers all the ways you could possibly get the contraband, but in the legal sense, possession not being specifically criminalized makes all the difference. If they can't prove how you got it, then they have nothing, whereas in the case of drugs, simply possessing is enough, as possession of drugs is specifically illegal along with the transactions involved.


Habanolover said:


> Jim, I am pretty sure that law changed a couple of years ago and it is no longer legal. At least I remember reading that somewhere (here in an older thread i believe). :dunno:
> 
> EDIT: I also believe that the limit was capped at 100 cigars.


That's correct on all counts. Only "intellectual" or "cultural" materials are allowed back by anybody with permission to visit, no matter who they are. These materials are things like music, books, art, etc.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> _"§ 515.204 Importation of and dealings in certain merchandise.
> (a) Except as specifically authorized by the Secretary of the Treasury (or any person, agency, or instrumentality designated by him) by means of regulations, rulings, instructions, licenses, or otherwise, no person subject to the jurisdiction of the United States may purchase, transport, import, or otherwise deal in or engage in any transaction with respect to any merchandise outside the United States if such merchandise:
> (1) Is of Cuban origin; or
> (2) Is or has been located in or transported from or through Cuba; or
> ...


Another great post i really enjoy reading your posts very detailed and accurate. As the attorney explained it to me that is the gray area the use of the word transaction." A transaction is an agreement, communication, or movement carried out between separate entities or objects, often involving the exchange of items of value, such as information, goods, services, and money." A gift is a totally different matter. Where one party gives something to another and excepts nothing in return.:thumb:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Tredegar said:


> If this is a problem then why is the magazine 'High Times' so popular? If that isn't rubbing someones nose in it I don't know what is.


I couldn't agree more.

I know people who have brought CCs back through the US from overseas, and the customs agents don't give two craps about a box or two, but if you bring 50+ back, that's a big no no. lane:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's because there are to many confiscations in Canada. The boxes get left at customs because the buyers don't want to pay the taxes. The vendors are not going to re-ship the same order over and over. I have friends who live in Canada and as long as they know you. And you pay the tax if you get caught. In other words the package does not bounce back and forth. They will ship to you.:washing:


A small correction if I may :nono:. Canada Customs do not confiscated cigars. If they intercept and open the package, they simply assess the tax and duty then forward it to the nearest PO of the recipient. A notice for pickup is delivered to the receiver and when they go to the PO to pick up the package they have to pay the assessment (taxes and duties). If they choose not to pay then they forgo the package.

IMHO there are a lot more confiscations in the US than refusals to pay taxes in Canada. The US market is wayyyyy to big to ignore for the overseas vendors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> A small correction if I may :nono:. Canada Customs do not confiscated cigars. If they intercept and open the package, they simply assess the tax and duty then forward it to the nearest PO of the recipient. A notice for pickup is delivered to the receiver and when they go to the PO to pick up the package they have to pay the assessment (taxes and duties). If they choose not to pay then they forgo the package.
> 
> IMHO there are a lot more confiscations in the US than refusals to pay taxes in Canada. The US market is wayyyyy to big to ignore for the overseas vendors.


Thanks for the clarification as i am ignorant to all this as i live in America.
I appreciate and welcome your view on this Taz ,as i welcomed the view of the other Canadian that told me as well.
Confiscation was the wrong word to use describing the Canadian opening of packages. As Americans if our package is opened it is confiscated. Seldom does this occur in America (package being open). In Canada it happens with more frequency is what i meant to say. From what i have been made to understand that combined with the refusal to pay said taxes are the reason vendors will not ship to Canada. If this is not the reason out of curiosity. Why won't vendors ship to Canada? What i mean to say if the packages are getting through why would you not want that revenue?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for the clarification as i am ignorant to all this as i live in America.
> I appreciate and welcome your view on this Taz ,as i welcomed the view of the other Canadian that told me as well.
> Confiscation was the wrong word to use describing the Canadian opening of packages. As Americans if our package is opened it is confiscated. Seldom does this occur in America (package being open). In Canada it happens with more frequency is what i meant to say. From what i have been made to understand that *combined with the refusal to pay said taxes are the reason vendors will not ship to Canada*. If this is not the reason out of curiosity. Why won't vendors ship to Canada? What i mean to say if the packages are getting through why would you not want that revenue?


That is the main reason why a vendor would choose not to ship to Canada. Canadian market = higher risk and too many packages being refused. US market = lower risk = $$$ . It's a no brainer! 
One thing for sure though, I do like my CC's. :beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> That is the main reason why a vendor would choose not to ship to Canada. Canadian market = higher risk and too many packages being refused. US market = lower risk = $$$ . It's a no brainer!
> One thing for sure though, I do like my CC's. :beerchug:


So basically you are saying the same thing as the other Canadian i spoke with. Thanks for the clarification as i interpreted you post the wrong way.:dude::beerchug:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> _"§ 515.204 Importation of and dealings in certain merchandise.
> (a) Except as specifically authorized by the Secretary of the Treasury (or any person, agency, or instrumentality designated by him)
> _


_

looks like i found our loop hole :whoo:_


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another great post i really enjoy reading your posts very detailed and accurate. As the attorney explained it to me that is the gray area the use of the word transaction." A transaction is an agreement, communication, or movement carried out between separate entities or objects, often involving the exchange of items of value, such as information, goods, services, and money." A gift is a totally different matter. Where one party gives something to another and excepts nothing in return.:thumb:


Ahh, that's interesting to know. Thank you for *your* post; I guess a gift would not actually be included, then. Very good to know.



bouncintiga said:


> looks like i found our loop hole :whoo:


You'd better get crackin' on your new political career, then; I'm not getting any younger


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> You'd better get crackin' on your new political career, then; I'm not getting any younger


LOL, if appointed to that position, I would hereby write a letter granting permission for all puff.com members the ability to purchase goods of cuban origin. that way we can get the rum too! :dude:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

:bump2:

*edit*

sorry...this is not the post I was looking for, but still poses a valid question, I think.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO Rod. Not me, totally legal. :whoo::woohoo::ss


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Since it takes 90 days and 100 posts to make it into this section, I don't think we're "flaunting" anything. If authorities are here reading this section for information, then they worked for it. And what do they get for their work? Pictures of a few boxes of illegal cigars? Cryptic references to vendors that you can't even get people to discuss in private messages even after you've been around for months? Are they going to try to bust someone? I doubt it. I don't know how they could justify the cost and manhours spent just to levy a couple of measly fines.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

marked said:


> Since it takes 90 days and 100 posts to make it into this section, I don't think we're "flaunting" anything. If authorities are here reading this section for information, then they worked for it. And what do they get for their work? Pictures of a few boxes of illegal cigars? Cryptic references to vendors that you can't even get people to discuss in private messages even after you've been around for months? Are they going to try to bust someone? I doubt it. I don't know how they could justify the cost and manhours spent just to levy a couple of measly fines.


I agree but if they wanted make an example, the last time I read the regulations which I admit has been awhile the measly fine could be $250,000 and or 10 years prison.

Of course I can't imagine this but they have the power.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think posting a few pictures is a problem at all. The thing that makes me sort of cringe is when I see stuff like a ton of people saying when they will be expecting orders (with most of our addresses in profile...probably nothing to worry about but who knows), and the discussion of vendors, the latter being far more cringe worthy than the former. Like recently there was a thread where a screen shot of a vendor's website was posted in a discussion of their sale prices, with the implication that many members of the site use them. Well anyone googling at a 7th grade level with ten or twenty minutes to kill who was looking to find out where Americans are buying illegal cigars could easily have discovered a source based on that thread. This is a "private" part of the forum as someone mentioned but who knows what sort of tools these guys have. I mean I'm not worried about all this on a personal level because I don't use the source in question and don't order cigars all that often, but I thought it worth mentioning. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO Rod. Not me, totally legal. :whoo::woohoo::ss


We all know you're a "special" case, Warren! :tongue1:ound:ound:ound:

:hippie:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> We all know you're a "special" case, Warren! :tongue1:ound:ound:ound:
> 
> :hippie:


At least I get to sit up the back of the special bus. :bounce:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I don't think posting a few pictures is a problem at all. The thing that makes me sort of cringe is when I see stuff like a ton of people saying when they will be expecting orders (with most of our addresses in profile...probably nothing to worry about but who knows), and the discussion of vendors, the latter being far more cringe worthy than the former. Like recently there was a thread where a screen shot of a vendor's website was posted in a discussion of their sale prices, with the implication that many members of the site use them. Well anyone googling at a 7th grade level with ten or twenty minutes to kill who was looking to find out where Americans are buying illegal cigars could easily have discovered a source based on that thread. This is a "private" part of the forum as someone mentioned but who knows what sort of tools these guys have. I mean I'm not worried about all this on a personal level because I don't use the source in question and don't order cigars all that often, but I thought it worth mentioning. Better safe than sorry.


This is more along the lines of what I was thinking, Jack, good show. 
Sure, the (stinkin') Govt. probably doesn't give too much of a rat's ass about who is bringing cc's into the country for personal use...but by the same token, you know darn well that the agents whose job it is to keep track of such things don't want their noses rubbed in it either. They might find threads like the one Jack mentions a little insulting, which, I could see, might lead them to a period of more vigorous enforcement, targeting specific vendors and resulting in perhaps fewer vendors and in BOTL's "made an example of" because they can. And who's to say that there aren't already agents on this board who've been here for years, have access to the Habanos section, but don't post or draw attention to themselves?:spy: There are a lot more members here than actually spend time actively posting...and a relatively high turnover of active members...someone "infiltrating" the site, especially, I would think, if they did it years ago, before certain filters were in place, could've disappeared and been forgotten about long ago. This embargo didn't just happen yesterday and one thing our govt. has is time...and the ability to do whatever they want...whether we choose to acknowledge it or not.

Anti govt. spy, loose lips sink ships rant over...almost...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> At least I get to sit up the back of the special bus. :bounce:


I know!...always used to see you waving out the back window as it went by! ound::rofl:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> I know!...always used to see you waving out the back window as it went by! ound::rofl:


"He aint heavy, he's my brother"................. :bounce::banplease::tape2:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I feel the US Customs Dept :mod: is busier trying to stem the flow of counterfeit goods from China and the Far East to worry about a few cigars:spy::behindsofa:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Here in Utah certain fireworks are illegal. I grew up next to a policeman. His 4th of July fireworks display was the very best around ... he didn't pay for many fireworks.

I know a few shipments seem to have been nicked by Customs of late. Remember it 'tis the season to enjoy fine cigars. I'm guessing the boys in customs source for good cigars is lot less expensive than yours.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> I feel the US Customs Dept :mod: is busier trying to stem the flow of counterfeit goods from China and the Far East to worry about a few cigars:spy::behindsofa:


Good point, but then why send out any letters at all? :hmm::bounce:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Good point, but then why send out any letters at all? :hmm::bounce:


Well its the Gov. they cant just do nothing if they really wanted to they could shut down all the shipments. I mean they can access the same info we do and any shipments into the US from certain Addresses can easily be intercepted.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> Here in Utah certain fireworks are illegal. I grew up next to a policeman. His 4th of July fireworks display was the very best around ... he didn't pay for many fireworks.
> 
> I know a few shipments seem to have been nicked by Customs of late. Remember it 'tis the season to enjoy fine cigars. I'm guessing the boys in customs source for good cigars is lot less expensive than yours.


I'm sure that goes on, to an extent, as well. I just think it a bit naive to assume an agency tasked with interdicting illegal foreign trade would completely abdicate it's responsibilities when it comes to a nation with which ALL trade is illegal...particularly if a certain lack of discretion exists among the lawbreakers which could be construed as to making said agency out to be a bunch of buffoons. Those guys don't operate to our guidelines, they use their own.

:hippie:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I suppose I better get my large order of H.Upmann petit coronas in before this happens.:-|*


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I suppose I better get my large order of H.Upmann petit coronas in before this happens.:-|*


:ro :ro :ro


----------

